# how long will £8,000 (roughly)



## nickohorny (Nov 15, 2011)

Hello everyone!

I'm heading to oz with a WHV this September, I'm hoping to get £8,000 saved for when I leave the uk. Just wondering what I can expect with that kind of money? I am going to Sydney and then will move along the east coast. Now I realise it's quite a difficult question as everyone is different and can spend more or less than the next dependable on habits but just wondering as a rough guide if that's quite a decent amount to go with?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Boboa (Mar 24, 2009)

If you plan on sharing accommodation or backpacking it will take you a long way. Plus most of people work for a week or two to get extra $. 
Obviously if you plan to spend time in hotels it will be gone in heartbeat. Sydney is most expensive and most vibrant city. As a guide
Sharing accommodation in heart of city with other backpackers $200 per week including Internet and all bills. 
Weekly ticket which will take you to most areas in the city $45 ish per week.


----------

